# Practicing w/ my HK USPc



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, going to the range 2x a month (every other week) over the past few months have really helped me (the benefit of having all 9mms, so I can afford to go more often).

Using our contest target, I managed to get a 49 out of 50 on my P99 fullsize earlier this month (I was so amazed). But, it has taken me a lot of practice to get good with my USPc for some reason. It wasn't until I shot about 800 rounds thru it before I stopped shooting low with it. Now, I have almost 1200 rounds thru the thing.

Before, a score of 38 was my highest score with the USPc. Now, I got a 44 today. Not bad. I never shoot sub 4" barrel guns as well, so a score of 44 is a big deal for me w/ this. :mrgreen:

I shot 140 rounds thru it today, and 60 thru my P99c. Swtitching guns takes a bit of an adjustment. I upped my prev score of 40 to a 42 with my P99 compact. I still shoot tighter groups with the P99c than with the USPc, but for some reason, I was always a little off center one way or the other. I think I could have done better with the P99c had I started off my range trip w/ that gun instead.

Anyway... practice is helping :0

Maybe one day I'll up my 49 w/ my fullsize P99 to a 50


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice work ship!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gun is really starting to grow on me. 

Betcause of a slight hand tremor in my left arm due to a childhood injury, and my asthma medicine (which speeds up your heard), I can never shoot the groups that I want to. But, that 49 I did w/ my P99 is damn, damn good for me. Anyway, I've gotten about as well as I can shoot with the P99. But, this USPc is giving me something to practic with and actually make progress. So, that's why I have been enjoying it so much and taking it to the range w/ me everytime on my last few trips.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Next thing you know you'll be stashing that P99 in the safe and holstering the USP!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That'll never happen  - Even though I shot a higher score with it yesterday than I did my P99c, I still shoot a tighter group with the P99c (and, I've only put about 1/2 the number of rounds thru my P99c compared to the HK). And, if I were to carry the HK, I may as well just carry my fullsize P99  - (which I shoot VERY well with)

But, I do like the gun a lot. It is giving me a challenge at the range, and I am actually getting results (compared w/ a gun that you just never improve with). My P99 shoots so well, but its not much of a challenge. I shoot it better than I do any other gun, but its kinda the same trip everytime I go, with a few plus or minuses depending if I am having an off day.

If I ever do compettion shooting, I will use the P99. When I requalify next year, I will use the P99. If something happened and I needed a gun for self defense - I would choose the P99 first. 

But, the USPc is no slouch, and its fun to see some improvement with it over time. I can see my skill level has gone up a bit because in times past, I totally sucked when I shot a sub 4" barreled gun. And, I shoot both guns a LOT better than I did the Glock 26 I carried for 8 years. So, had I not found the P99c, I probably would be carrying the HK


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I have been practicing with my compact too. I'm getting better with it. It is nice having the compact and full size that feel similiar when sooting one after another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a fullsize too, earlier this year - but I ended up getting rid of it, as it was too large for my hands 1 handed. But, for some reason, I didn't shoot that gun low. The compact is the one that took me all the practice to get better with it.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Right out of the box I shot the USPf and Tac lights out. Took some practice with the compact and alot with the sk.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It wasn't until I shot about 800 rounds thru it before I stopped shooting low with it.


+1 with mine, lol. I've been thinking about ordering a lower front sight, but jeez...how much shorter can it be? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, keep at it - U will get to where U should be w/ enough practice with it.... I almost did that - sent it back for a new sight.... Then I finally "got it"


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> Right out of the box I shot the USPf and Tac lights out. Took some practice with the compact and alot with the sk.


Same here! When I got my Tac I had no problems grouping with it. I find that I flinch a little with the compact. IT's weird! Well, at least the thing is accurate! :mrgreen:

12ya 5 shots un-supported :mrgreen:


----------



## TJS (Nov 10, 2006)

*Ship*

I just got a USPc 40 LEM. Used to shooting a Glock and I too am shooting low. What am I doing wrong? I will admit, this USP is more accurate than a glock!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Isn't it cool to see the practice making a difference? Of course, when I have a good day with my USP I spoil it a little by remembering that the HK is *supposed* to be accurate... :mrgreen:

Seriously, I'm happy for you.

Now, move the target out some more...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TJS said:


> I just got a USPc 40 LEM. Used to shooting a Glock and I too am shooting low. What am I doing wrong? I will admit, this USP is more accurate than a glock!


U just gotta keep shooting it, as per my above comments. I have heard from many others on other forums of the same issue with the compact, for whatever reason..... Keep practicing. It was about 800 rounds before I got good enough w/ it.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I was a few Inches low at first with my P2000...after about 200 rounds it got better, still about 3" low tho. When I get frustrated I use a sandbag and shoot 5 round groups...nice to see 1 inch groups dead on bullseye. 

I replaced the medium backstrap with the small one yesterday...I'm going to see if it makes a difference for me...if not i'll try the larger ones.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*To the range I must go*

Just have to shoot both new HKs it's a learning curve but I really enjoy getting to know the HKs.:mrgreen:


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

which models?


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Models I have*

My HKUSPCompacts .45&.40


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> I replaced the medium backstrap with the small one yesterday...I'm going to see if it makes a difference for me


Well, it made a world of a difference to switch to the small backstrap!  










this is way better then before & dead on target...this is the best group I've ever shot un-supported  , well...at least with a non 1911...

Hey Shipwreck; I'll let you try my P2000 with the small backstrap...most likely you won't be shooting low like with your USPC...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my USPc is really growing on me. I've been taking it to the range the past few weeks, and I'm not shooting low w/ it anymore. I'm starting to like it a lot. I obviously still shoot my P99 better still, but the USPc does have a 3.5 inch barrel.

Anyway, I'm really liking the gun now


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

that's good to hear! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I am giving my 67 year old mother shooting lessons. I'm taking that gun for me to shoot while we are there to try and "learn" something myself. I've taken it a few weeks in a row now and I am so glad I didn't sell it.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

are you hitting point of aim now? I do with my P2000 now after some dry firing practice and replacing the grip piece with a small one. I love this gun.  Is your mom out-shooting you yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, my mom has a LOT of work to do. .

As for the USPc, yes, I am hitting point of aim now. I would still use my P99 if I was doing the monthly shooting contests we do here - but I am doing very well with the USPc. I am so glad I sold the Glock instead.


----------

